# Seattle to the Country?



## Ogalthorpe (Jul 1, 2002)

How far out of the city does one have to go until one is considered riding "in the country".

Also, any out of Seattle ride locations/route suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Three places come to mind that are fairly close to Seattle that dont have a lot of traffic. The first is Vashon Island. To get there you have to take a Ferry from West Seattle. The next place is Mercer Island. Its surprising how little traffic there is on MI. If you run the outside loop its about 14 miles or so. Staying in King County the area between Black Diamond, Issaquah and Enumclaw is still rural and has very light traffic. Its still used a couple of times of year for road races. Its at least 25 miles from Seattle.


Heres a nice little loop. The Hills of Ramrod. Cut out the Cayuse Pass out and back and its only 69 miles and 6500 feet of climb.

http://www.seattlebiketours.org/members/maps/hills_of_ramrod.pdf


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Some nice riding around Kent/Auburn (I used to start a lot of my rides at Flaming Geyser Park), and also Puyallup/Sumner/Orting/Enumclaw/Greenwater (most of it is pretty flat out there, unless you incorporate some of the hills that climb out of the valley flood plain). 

I just did my first ride out east of Kirkland/Redmond, out towards Carnation. There's some REALLY nice riding out that way.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah, if you're looking for 'in the country i would second the snohomish river valley. i ride alot in the area of carnation/duval/fall city, over to north bend, up to monroe, sulatan and snohomish as my main riding area. west snoqualamie road is great, there is not much of a shoulder at times but if youre not riding in the rush hours after school you should be fine (i have been over 2 years) and the road has alot of options, 202 and 203 are ok, usually have a big shoulder, but the cars go fast and it too sucks in the after school rush hour. 

if youre looking for a cue sheet the summer wheels summer century (or the 75, 50 ) will give you an excellent taste of the area.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Don't forget Bainbridge Island either. You can follow the Chilly Hilly route which you can find at the cascade cycling club's website.
Vashon is worth it, you don't need a map even. Just continue to take left turns at every road that does not have a dead end sign or no outlet sign. You will eventually circumnavigate all of Vashon and almost all of Maury Island. I ride Vashon quite a bit and Burma Rd. has a couple sections that are about as steep as anything I have been on. My front tire was coming off the ground while seated on one section. Vashon is best when you avoid the main highway that goes north and south between the ferry's on the north and south end of the island. Luana Beach Rd. on Maury Island (connected to Vashon by Rd) is a great stretch with some nice switchbacks to climb out of. Then ride over to the lighthouse and there is a long hill back out to the top of Maury Island. Take the first paved road to your left near the top of the climb and continue climbing. You will encounter a ridge to your left with amazing views of Mt. Rainier, Browns Point and parts of Tacoma. Then a nice descent follows back down to Quartermaster Harbor.

Great ridiing and highly recommended.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree, both Vashon and Bainbridge are great rides, but Vashon has less traffic, so I like that one better. Burma road is insane, built before codes I imagine...........MTT :thumbsup:


----------

